# What a disgrace !



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yesterday the mrs & I took a ride to the Springmaid pier& hotel for the oyster roast & BBQ.
It turned out to be a beautiful day . Great turn out with plenty of fun & food for all.
$20 all you can eat oysters , they had $5.00 coupons in the paper for $5.00 worth of free food.
Ribs were $5.00 & pork sliders were $3.00
I decided to take a walk on the pier to see how the bite was doing.
There were several people fishing . The pier was quite full. 
While walking the pier I asked how the bite was for the day ( this was at 2pm ) most people said it was slow .the gal collecting the $1.00 to walk the pier had no clue about the catch.
While walking the pier I was looking into people's buckets.
I saw people were keeping pomps that were no longer than 3" & were so thin you could almost see right through them. The whiting weren't that much better topping off at 4".
And it just wasn't 1 person . Quite a few people had small fish in their buckets. 
Don't people have any regard for fish regs?
A Disgrace


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

While "I" don't keep what "I" consider to be "undersized" fish, if the people in question are not breaking any size or creel limits they have every right to keep whatever size fish they want. When was the last time you looked at the SC fish and game regulations. From what I have read, there is no size restriction on pompano or whiting. Maybe you are confused with NY regulations.


----------



## fishninmurrells (Sep 22, 2013)

:fishing:Just my 2 cents. What you saw is not uncommon,people don't realize they are overfishing the waters. When was the last time you saw DNR checking a catch?
Pier owners don't seem to be checking anyone or posting large enough signage to make novices aware.Solutions, do the best you can to make others aware of the problem.
Don't think the state will give anymore funding to DNR as it's under funded now!


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

I quit fishing the piers years ago. When I would catch little fish, I'd throw them back. I'd have people tell me "give them to me, I'll grind them up & make fish cakes". I'd tell them if they needed a dollar to buy a can of salmon.....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If South Carolina is too backwards to have a size and creel for a fish that is protected in the place it spawns and is born, (that's Florida, by the way) then I guess that's the final word.

As was said, SC doesn't protect these fish. Maybe you (FTG) could spend some of that $$ that you so like to show, and lobby someone to sponsor legislation?

Can't say that we down here appreciate the fact that we value these fish, and you folks in SC don't seem to. Pretty much everything else is state for state protected. Get your act together, before we see federal mandates put into place.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

solid7 said:


> If South Carolina is too backwards to have a size and creel for a fish that is protected in the place it spawns and is born, (that's Florida, by the way) then I guess that's the final word.
> 
> As was said, SC doesn't protect these fish. Maybe you (FTG) could spend some of that $$ that you so like to show, and lobby someone to sponsor legislation?
> 
> Can't say that we down here appreciate the fact that we value these fish, and you folks in SC don't seem to. Pretty much everything else is state for state protected. Get your act together, before we see federal mandates put into place.


hey now dont include all of us in that. we throw pomps back that are under 12"


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surfmom said:


> hey now dont include all of us in that. we throw pomps back that are under 12"


My words will bounce right off of responsible people...


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

abass105 said:


> While "I" don't keep what "I" consider to be "undersized" fish, if the people in question are not breaking any size or creel limits they have every right to keep whatever size fish they want. When was the last time you looked at the SC fish and game regulations. From what I have read, there is no size restriction on pompano or whiting. Maybe you are confused with NY regulations.


I've seen small pomps & whiting, even pinfish& croaker kept & dont understand why some don't throw em back for next yr. I've made many comments on why, but I guess they have something in mind to do with them. I have my opinion, but as abass105 said, there is no size restriction on pomps& whiting. as a sportsman I say if its not enough for diner let it go. Flytyinguy, I got there around noon hoping to meet you, "disgrace" is a bit strong. Maybe see you next time you're here, Keith


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG...since when is disgrace a strong word. Keith: you are too much on a defensive for your beloved pier. If I want to air my frustrations on a subject must I use sweet language? My best fishing days were on local piers but the ignorance of some of the local regulars and the keeping of undersize fish was too much for me. Too many times I saw people keeping undersized flounder etc. I may not catch as many fish but I do enjoy the serenity of surf fishing. I DON'T miss the piers local gang of male bonding and space hoarding.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

You walked right by me when your boss was telling you "your the boss not him"


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, don't worry, fellas. Pomp and Permit regulations have been ratcheted down even tighter here this year. It's only a matter of time before the feds step in and take it out of your hands.

The government, over the last few years, has done everything they can to get into local fisheries. I don't like that, but behavior like that mentioned in this post, is what has made that scenario come to pass. If making fishcakes from a 3" pompano is your idea of "responsible" fishing, then you get what you get. Nobody in this country is starving that badly.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> My words will bounce right off of responsible people...


...and even the irresponsible will learn to ignore them completely. HA 

Ron, it sounds like some good eats for sure.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> ...and even the irresponsible will learn to ignore them completely. HA


HAAAAAAA!!!! Spoken like a true hillbilly!

Oh, excuse me... Spoken like a true "Teacher of forest and mountain lore"


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

solid7 said:


> HAAAAAAA!!!! Spoken like a true hillbilly!
> 
> Oh, excuse me... Spoken like a true "Teacher of forest and mountain lore"


For some of them teachers, there's probably a little "herbology" tossed in there to boot. HAHA


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> For some of them teachers, there's probably a little "herbology" tossed in there to boot. HAHA


Sounds good to me. Herbal remedies are best.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Danman said:


> OMG...since when is disgrace a strong word. Keith: you are too much on a defensive for your beloved pier. If I want to air my frustrations on a subject must I use sweet language? My best fishing days were on local piers but the ignorance of some of the local regulars and the keeping of undersize fish was too much for me. Too many times I saw people keeping undersized flounder etc. I may not catch as many fish but I do enjoy the serenity of surf fishing. I DON'T miss the piers local gang of male bonding and space hoarding.


First of all Danman, if you would read my post again you will realize I agreed with the comments. I have pushed all pier fishing along the grand strand, not only my pier. And everyone that knows me knows I'm on the pier to let people know the regs, maybe I took disgrace a little too much sounding like that, but it is a disgrace that people keep such small legal fish instead of letting them go for next year. If you are calling me too defensive...good for you, but you've just opened up some more replies to this post.
you can swear all you want, & I'll stop there because there is enough bitter aholes out there that have nothing else to do than hide behind a made up name....well, my name is Keith & I work at Springmaid Pier.

I joined this forum to promote SC fishing reports for the pier & all reports I hear. I'll have a problem to stop posting reports....but I'm gettin sick of the bs


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think that's one of the reasons Skink ( Steve ) no longer posts here any longer.
Way to much BS & to many wannabe fisherman
I've been fishing more than 50 years & have been on TV 
Helped people in all aspects of fishing & fished all over the world. 
I'm not trying to show off! What I have I broke my ass to earn it! Nothing was ever given to me except some knowledge that some old timers past on to me that I try & pass on to others.
The only problem I have are people that think the know it all but really don't have a clue!
If you really want to learn how to fish check out the surf talk website!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Way to much BS & to many wannabe fisherman


I agree. Like those guys taking pictures of little whiting wearing Rolexes... that doesn't seem like a poser at all. 



Flytyingguy1 said:


> & have been on TV


Yeah, a lot of states are getting tough, and posting pics of johns, DUIs, paedophiles, etc... 



Flytyingguy1 said:


> I'm not trying to show off!


Clearly not. The modesty is overwhelming.



Flytyingguy1 said:


> If you really want to learn how to fish check out the surf talk website!


You shouldn't waste your time around here. You'd probably be welcomed with open arms there. Fly away, tying guy...


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Now before anyone makes the comment: I know I'm new here and should keep my mouth shut. With that said, here goes: A few small pomps from a handful of piers along hundreds of miles of coast does not spell doom for the fishery. Locate the person that deposited the small fish in the bucket and chances are you'll find a kid on family vacation that is excited and amazed at what he/she caught. If it's a legal fish then big deal...the kid will grow out of it and just be thankful that their not glued to the tube playing video games. Fishery management is and should be handled on a local level, and the rules reflect local conditions. Just because Florida is clamping down doesn't automatically make SC "Backwards" because they don't. Maybe conditions are tougher for them in Florida, and swimming to SC is safer! Based on recent reports of people dying from bacterial infections after swimming in Florida's ICW I would say it's a definite possibility. Which leads me to what I see the real problem is, and the problem is exasperated every year at election days everywhere. Every dollar used to recharge some sad sacks EBT card, or to fund the countless gov benefits and social programs, is a dollar not being spent to upgrade and improve the countless sources of untreated and poorly treated sewage being pumped into the ocean and waterways. Compared to the damage this causes, a few small fish off the pier is meaningless. And now a question...what's with the snarky comments about Flytyingguy? If it's just having some harmless fun between friends then I get it, but are some of you really serious? Dam, there was a time when people were driven by success and understood the hard work required to get it...but then again times are different...I revert back to my election day comment. Well that's it from me...happy fishing!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

GaryM said:


> Fishery management is and should be handled on a local level, and the rules reflect local conditions.


Yes, you're right. It _should_ be. But when it isn't, that's when problems start. Sometimes you have to have the good sense to act before someone else acts in your behalf. The federal government has laid out all sorts of rules lately for local fisheries, for one reason or another. And the federal government is involving itself more and more in making sure that local fisheries are being managed with (what they deem to be) the interests of the wildlife in mind. In this case, I'd actually love to see them step in and lay out a regulation. You know... Since SC doesn't have the good sense to protect their own resources.

In case you didn't know, those pompano in SC are not stationary. They are constantly on the move, and are shared by at least 4 states, maybe more. So, on that grounds alone, your "local" thinking seems a bit maladjusted. 



GaryM said:


> Based on recent reports of people dying from bacterial infections after swimming in Florida's ICW I would say it's a definite possibility.


Relevance?



GaryM said:


> Compared to the damage this causes, a few small fish off the pier is meaningless.


Seems like this plays into your "tougher conditions" theory. If it's already that bad, (which I'm not saying it is - just humoring you) then why make it worse? If you want to solve a problem, seems like you'd look at ALL of the variables equally.

Of course, some people just think, "it's the ocean, we line and hook guys could never put a dent in the population". Probably true, but what stops a guy in SC from making reams of fish cakes from what he's cast netted, or trawled up, or whatever else? But hey, no problem... It's all good in SC.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

I think it boils down to culture. In many cultures, small fish are the daily staple. Larger fish are considered breeding stock and not removed from the ocean. I think we like larger fish because they make good size fillets. Another example , is fish heads. We typically discard them, but in other cultures they are prized for soups, stews, and curry. Based on our culture, we all strive to be good stewards of our oceans. Who is to say that we are right and they are wrong? As long as we operate within the regulations, I tend to less jugemental.

In regard to breaking regulations, pompano and whiting do not have any size or creel limits. According to the SC DNR, pompano are considered a species that are under fished. Whiting numbers are also considered to be healthy. I would encourage you to be familiar with fishing regulations before you go fishing. If you believe, someone is not following the regulations then politely ask them to do the right thing. In my experience at Springmaid, 99% of the folks I have challenged comply immediately. They usually thank me for helping them out. For the 1% that do not comply, I will not hesitate to use my cell right in front of them. I call the pier folks first, then I call the DNR. I wait there till help arrives. I also snap pictures so there is evidence. This is my pier and my ocean! If you violate the regulations, I will not tolerate it. 

I know it is easier to complain than get involved. I find myself struggling with this concept from time to time. I would encourage you to get involved by knowing and enforcing the regulations.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bill M. said:


> I think it boils down to culture. In many cultures, small fish are the daily staple. Larger fish are considered breeding stock and not removed from the ocean. I think we like larger fish because they make good size fillets. Another example , is fish heads. We typically discard them, but in other cultures they are prized for soups, stews, and curry. Based on our culture, we all strive to be good stewards of our oceans. Who is to say that we are right and they are wrong? As long as we operate within the regulations, I tend to less jugemental.


I don't think this is a matter of culture. Honestly, I don't think anyone cares who eats what, or why, so long as they aren't cutting off their nose despite their face. You wanna eat eels, be my guest. Make some shark fin soup, we've got another issue.

Why do some states have size and creel for a MIGRATORY fish, and others do not? That's a pretty interesting question, don't you think? You are fishing the EXACT SAME pompano that we are, after all.

Maybe you enjoy the "underfished" status, thanks to the efforts of others. I guess that's kind of how society, in general, works....


----------

